# Am I wasting my time with LT headers?



## sig229 (Sep 21, 2005)

My end goal is to buy that sts turbo set up. How much of the factory exhaust do the turbo components replace? I cant afford the $5000+ for the right now, so that is going to have to wait for about 6 months. What I wanted to do now was install some LT headers. Am I wasting my time? Will the turbo kit replace those? Sorry for such a newbie question. Thanks!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The sts turbo should only replace one of your mufflers if my memory serves me correctly.


----------

